# JBL MS-8 The more I listen the more I love it!



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

I had one a few years back and regretted selling it. I traded another forum member for one a few weeks back and once I found the source of my noise issue (crappy old RCA cables) I couldn't be happier! It does exactly what it's supposed to and does a great job of it.  I have what I'd call "decent" equipment and I feel the MS-8 really optimizes it. For the first time in a long time I'm not considering any upgrades (except for finalizing the substage). Kudos JBL!


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

mfenske said:


> I had one a few years back and regretted selling it. I traded another forum member for one a few weeks back and once I found the source of my noise issue (crappy old RCA cables) I couldn't be happier! It does exactly what it's supposed to and does a great job of it. I have what I'd call "decent" equipment and I feel the MS-8 really optimizes it. For the first time in a long time I'm not considering any upgrades (except for finalizing the substage). Kudos JBL!


I'm glad you are enjoying the JBL MS-8.....What in your build?


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

mfenske said:


> I had one a few years back and regretted selling it. I traded another forum member for one a few weeks back and once I found the source of my noise issue (crappy old RCA cables) I couldn't be happier! It does exactly what it's supposed to and does a great job of it. I have what I'd call "decent" equipment and I feel the MS-8 really optimizes it. For the first time in a long time I'm not considering any upgrades (except for finalizing the substage). Kudos JBL!


I like what the MS-8 has to offer. The only problem for me is that it's just a bit too big for my needs. I need something I can mount in the dash somewhere. Ain't no way I'm going to be able to do that with the MS-8 in my car...


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

cjazzy4 said:


> I'm glad you are enjoying the JBL MS-8.....What in your build?


Right now I'm running the stock Hyundai deck, MS-8, an MTX Thunder 6304 4 channel for highs and mids, JBL GTO608 components (mids/tweeters in factory locations), Hifonics BXi1205d (at 1 ohm), to a Planet Audio Z-12 subwoofer in about .9 sealed. It sounds really nice. I'm only planning on changing out the substage for something bigger/more permanent.


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

The MS8 is great, it does exactly what it's designed to.. I really dislike peopke who slate it saying it lacks this and that when the rest of their system isn't upto scratch, but they're blaming the MS8 for the systems downfalls...


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I have pretty punchy midbass in my car with just the amps. Put the MS-8 in, midbass gone. Common problem that most certainly could have been my equipment but people report the same thing all the time on forums. But it centered my sound stage amazing-like and, manually, I couldn't do it with my setup in my truck for the life of me (I had highs coming from two locations on each sides, generally if not always a no no). I think I'm going to give it another try - but it is HUGE because it has the amplifier in there. I wish they made one without the amplifier - I don't need that and I wonder how many people actually do.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

sirbOOm said:


> I have pretty punchy midbass in my car with just the amps. Put the MS-8 in, midbass gone. Common problem that most certainly could have been my equipment but people report the same thing all the time on forums. But it centered my sound stage amazing-like and, manually, I couldn't do it with my setup in my truck for the life of me (I had highs coming from two locations on each sides, generally if not always a no no). I think I'm going to give it another try - but it is HUGE because it has the amplifier in there. I wish they made one without the amplifier - I don't need that and I wonder how many people actually do.


Have you tried working with the System levels and EQ 


I'm running PA speakers (not prone to have strong midbass) and keep getting it closer every day.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm not sure that I should have to, considering without the MS-8 there's plenty of midbass and with it, the midbass disappears (unless I up the EQ like crazy). A lot of people report this same issue and I once heard people actually put pillows over the midbass speaker during the tuning process to force the MS-8 to keep the midbass as-is. Not to mention, for what you pay for an MS-8, they really need to improve the little screen that comes with it - no need for a high-def screen but just the look of it and size of it is kind of... meh, IMO. All said, so far it's the only thing that's centered my sound stage...


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

sirbOOm said:


> I'm not sure that I should have to, considering without the MS-8 there's plenty of midbass and with it, the midbass disappears (unless I up the EQ like crazy). A lot of people report this same issue and I once heard people actually put pillows over the midbass speaker during the tuning process to force the MS-8 to keep the midbass as-is. Not to mention, for what you pay for an MS-8, they really need to improve the little screen that comes with it - no need for a high-def screen but just the look of it and size of it is kind of... meh, IMO. All said, so far it's the only thing that's centered my sound stage...


Ya the screen is an eyesore. Wish it was more like the Audison controller in which you actually have color and some sort of detailing. Once I get it dialed in I will remove it.

Eventually my MS-8 is coming out as I am moving to a completely different build. It will most likely be used in my brothers car to utilize the stock HU.


----------

